# How much does a stage 4.25, R35 GT-R weigh? I went to find out! (pictures)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I was curious a while a go, to know the real life weight of my car, and not just R35 internet quoted weights, and so happened to be near a place with weighbridges, so asked if I could pop the car on, and they generously agreed.. thanks.

Nissan GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Says a stock car is - Curb weight	1,740 kg .. Are they telling porkies?

So my R35 Spec (parts that could affect the weight)-

Stage 4.25 (Nothing in the car,boot or on the seats)
Dodson Uprated gearbox
Greddy Intercooler
Russ Fellows Custom Full exhaust system
Downpipes - so removes the front cats, should remove some weight 
ACSpeedtech intakes - stock box filters removed
Stock 09 alloys with MPSC2 (Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2)



















Looks like my car needs to go on a diet then! lmao :chuckle: Amazing how fast the car is, considering the weight, it shows how good the Nissan engineering is.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

All sound deadening lol


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow! 2.5 tonnes once you jump in it!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

How much fuel was in the tank?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Wow! 2.5 tonnes once you jump in it!


Ha ha cheek :chuckle:



AnEvoGuy said:


> How much fuel was in the tank?


Ahh yes good point, 1/4 of a tank.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Jeez, didn't realise they was that heavy! My old BMW 645ci tank was lighter than that :0


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats 80 kg between friends


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Nissan GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Says a stock car is - Curb weight	1,740 kg .. Are they telling porkies?


Is the 1740kgs the dry weight? Ie, No oil, coolant, hyd fluid etc?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought I'd read they are about 1800kg somewhere or other. I think my AM was about 1720kg, Esprit V8 was 1320kg and my Noble was about 1020kg.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Got to love logging onto this forum to see what everyone has been up to with their car


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Got to love logging onto this forum to see what everyone has been up to with their car


Today I weighed my car !!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RBnutz said:


> Is the 1740kgs the dry weight? Ie, No oil, coolant, hyd fluid etc?


Not sure bud, possibly?



TREG said:


> Got to love logging onto this forum to see what everyone has been up to with their car





snuffy said:


> Today I weighed my car !!


Ha ha indeed, I was driving past the area and spotted the weighbridges and thought, hey why not.. They can only say no, so asked them and the very nice chaps said yeah we can do that, had a chat about the car, then they weighed it.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great post.

That is seriously heavy and explains why they feel like a big barge on tight twisty stuff.


----------



## The animal (Jan 15, 2015)

Chronos I don't think those weigh bridges are that accurate you need some race scales


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Imagine just how quick they could be if it weighed 1,400 KGs!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The animal said:


> Chronos I don't think those weigh bridges are that accurate you need some race scales


I would think they are accurate, as they make their trade by weight, and profit on it.

Also the legality of the trucks weight, that comes onto site regularly and drop off loads, then move on too the next job, needs to be accurate, so they are not overloading.

Whilst I was there, before I got the r35 weighed I had to wait, as a couple of trucks fully loaded where being weighed.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

They will be calibrated at least once a year, possibly every 6 months.

Never understood dry weight, can't drive it on empty tank and even on fumes the engine would sieze up..


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

According to the (100% accurate if course) Wikipedia link, 1740kg is the curb (kerb) weight, so full liquids.

You were lucky they didn't find the white powder in your door trims and boot Chronos! What's the street value of 80 keys these days?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

It's amazing how theses cars move and handle weighing that.


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> It's amazing how theses cars move and handle weighing that.


The weight and corner performance is noted every time you change the tires, they do wear .


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Trev said:


> Imagine just how quick they could be if it weighed 1,400 KGs!!!


Don't let Mr Mizuno-san hear you say that... 

Simon


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If that's a scrap yard you're bloody brave, I wouldn't want to think how many punctures you could get at a place like that!! :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> If that's a scrap yard you're bloody brave, I wouldn't want to think how many punctures you could get at a place like that!! :flame::flame::flame:


it was more of a recycling place.. and the entrance was clean, with the weighbridges just inside the entrance, so I drove in, weighed the R35 and reversed back out. :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So by the time you fill it up with fuel and two average 75kg people get in on a track day you are punting 2,000kg around.

Wowsers. :runaway:

Amazing how it performs with all that weight to haul around!


----------



## R35_GTR (Nov 4, 2007)

remember when the first GTR came out in Japan there was options for a base model and you added a long list of options. so you could have a car without bose rubbish stereo, heated seats etc. all the UK cars have some options. hence the extra weight

R


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> So by the time you fill it up with fuel and two average 75kg people get in on a track day you are punting 2,000kg around.
> 
> Wowsers. :runaway:
> 
> Amazing how it performs with all that weight to haul around!


Gotta be something to do with the aerodynamics as well, that help the fat r35 move so quick.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R35_GTR said:


> remember when the first GTR came out in Japan there was options for a base model and you added a long list of options. so you could have a car without bose rubbish stereo, heated seats etc. all the UK cars have some options. hence the extra weight
> 
> R


yeah i wonder how much lighter, a pure base model would be.,..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

can't believe this thread didnt make the newsletter. ha ha


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Chronos said:


> can't believe this thread didnt make the newsletter. ha ha


hey mook


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> If that's a scrap yard you're bloody brave, I wouldn't want to think how many punctures you could get at a place like that!! :flame::flame::flame:


Somewhere between none and four :chuckle:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nothing wrong with weighing 1800kgs ; that's about the same weight as an F1 car doing 150 round a bend 

It's the wallet that sort of weight hurts with mpg, tyre and brake wear etc


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You wont believe what car manufacturers get up to on launch cars etc, a friend worked at Toyota and I think it was the press launch of the avensis all the cars had expanding foam in any cavity and special coating on the door rubbers to almost stick the door shut they were also mapped differently !!!!


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

On my Swedish "license paper" it says weight (actual weight): 1844 kg.

Dunno where you guys found the 1740, other than Wikipedia?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Linus said:


> On my Swedish "license paper" it says weight (actual weight): 1844 kg.
> 
> Dunno where you guys found the 1740, other than Wikipedia?


Isn't 1740 the ''Dry'' weight? no oils etc


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Linus said:


> *On my Swedish "license paper" it says weight (actual weight): 1844 kg.
> 
> Dunno where you guys found the 1740, other than Wikipedia?*


Try *Nissan's* Own publicity Brochures Linus....



and...



Nissan has lied to everyone about the true weights of their performance cars ever since the release of the BNR32's!:chuckle:

HTH!


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> Try *Nissan's* Own publicity Brochures Linus....
> Nissan has lied to everyone about the true weights of their performance cars ever since the release of the BNR32's!:chuckle:
> 
> HTH!


That's really strange...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Linus said:


> *That's really strange... *


My JDM Import Spec II Skyline should be 1520kgs according to Nissan _(was thinking it would be less now with its carbon fibre goodies)_ but it actually weighs 1655kgs on a calibrated scales. Matt J's UKDM Spec III Skyline should be 1601kgs out of the Factory thanks to this models extra oil coolers, bracing and such but comes in closer to 1800kgs when topped up with fluids!

Its the same throughout all the Nissan range Linus....:runaway:


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Our corner weights normally show them around the 1750-1770kg mark (depending on fuel level/personal changes), fully driving around with a bit of fuel and no bodies in them. Nissan's quoted 1740 is spot on.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ACspeedtech said:


> *Nissan's quoted 1740 is spot on.*


Wonder how Linus' cars is so portly then at 1844kgs??





Linus said:


> *On my Swedish "license paper" it says weight (actual weight): 1844 kg.
> 
> Dunno where you guys found the 1740, other than Wikipedia?*


Chronos' wasn't far behind this as His was 1820kgs!

:runaway:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ACspeedtech said:


> Our corner weights normally show them around the 1750-1770kg mark, fully driving around with a bit of fuel *and no bodies in them.*


I knew a lot of 35 owners were a bit dodgy but finding bodies in the car?
I'll have to check with my tuner, perhaps my car weighs so much because there's a body or 2 stashed that I don't know about!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> Wonder how Linus' cars is so portly then at 1844kgs??


Well after some research the "actual weight" in my licence paper is including all liquids and the driver at 75kg. 

This makes the car's "actual weight" to 1769kg excl driver. 

I'm going to weigh my car later this afternoon an let you know.


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

ACspeedtech said:


> Our corner weights normally show them around the 1750-1770kg mark (depending on fuel level/personal changes), fully driving around with a bit of fuel and no bodies in them. Nissan's quoted 1740 is spot on.


This seems about right then


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Just for everyone's info, this is a STOCK car with STOCK suspension, good half(from memory) tank of fuel and a 72kg driver: EDIT- has a y-pipe so minus 2 cats


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Weighed my car wihtout driver and needle at exactly half tank 1755kg. 100% stock 2014 GT-R.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

ACspeedtech said:


> Just for everyone's info, this is a STOCK car with STOCK suspension, good half(from memory) tank of fuel and a 72kg driver: EDIT- has a y-pipe so minus 2 cats
> 
> View attachment 155138


72Kg driver........ you using child labour to move the cars around ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> It's amazing how theses cars move and handle weighing that.


+1 Aerodynamics?


----------

